# Where To Buy Concert Tickets Online in Japan...?



## MyZeRy3216

*What is the biggest ticket broker in Japan for music concerts...?

For example: In the United States: Ticketmaster.com or StubHug, etc.

Appreciate it much ;-)*


----------



## Joppa

MyZeRy3216 said:


> *What is the biggest ticket broker in Japan for music concerts...?
> 
> For example: In the United States: Ticketmaster.com or StubHug, etc.
> 
> Appreciate it much ;-)*


Ticket Pia and some convenience stores like Lawson Ticket.


----------



## nighstar

This is a really late reply, but it may still be helpful to someone, so....

I always use "l-tike", Lawson's ticket site. You'll have to Google it since I cant post links. :/ You can reserve tickets online and then pay with a credit card or pay with cash at a nearby Lawson. It's insanely convenient and can be used for more than just concert tickets.


----------

